# Have you been seen without make-up?



## la_moni (Jan 26, 2007)

Have any of you felt insecure in the beginning of a relationship about being seen without make-up? Im someone who doesnt wear that much make-up to being with but i felt scared if my BF saw me with a bare face, i didnt want to scare him away, haha . I just want to know if any of you would feel insecure if u were caught wearing no make-up, i have heard of people that go to sleep with their make-up done just in case theres an "emergency". Now thats kind of pushing it but there might be people like that out there.


----------



## LVA (Jan 26, 2007)

i think there was a similiar thread like this somewhere, cuz i remember replying to it ... .

anyways ... i am very comfortable w/being seen bare face around friends and strangers. .. but w/my b/f, it was not until i moved in w/him that he saw me bare faced. I had Mu on around him all the time. Went to bed after him so he wouldn't see me take it off, and got up b4 him to put on mu.

Ever since I've moved in w/him, I have to admit, I've gotten a lil too comfy around him. I go bare faced all the time (he admits he's realli surprised to see how much different i look w/mu.) I wear facial mask walking around the house ... gained a lil weight ... etc ...lol


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah, before I got married I used to wear only face powder and a little eye makeup, by the end of the day, my face looked like I had no makeup at all, lol


----------



## Saje (Jan 26, 2007)

i met my so with no make up and I believe that they love us with or without it. I know its nothing on their part but how we see ourselves and other women.

Alot of my guy friends find women attractive that I and my other female friends can find fault in. Its our perspective I guess. Also, I have alot of guy friends ask "why do women wear so much makeup?" Lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 26, 2007)

My husband didn't see me without makeup on until our honeymoon! Not that I didn't want him to or was afraid for him to see me, but the situation never arose. We never spent a night together before we got married so whenever we were hanging out or going out on a date, I obviously had makeup on. He's never said anything about me looking different or acted differently toward me, but then again, I don't wear alot of makeup anyway on a daily basis, just when we're going out!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think we are all like that at one point in time. I was even like that in the beginning now I can go a day without having to wear and it doesnt seem to bother him at all. Which is good cuz then I can let my face breath.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 27, 2007)

well, the second week my bf and I started going out, I was going to get tested to see if I was suitable for laser eye surgery, so I had to wear my glasses for a full week. To me, this was extremely stressful at first, but I knew in my head that I wouldn't want to be with someone who didn't love me when I was wearing my glasses. I don't care about wearing them now, but at the time it was a big issue because since primary school I had boys make nasty comments because I wore them.

As for make up, it's hard to put make up on well with glasses, because you either have to take them off and get ridiculously close to the mirror, OR you have to try to prop your glasses on the end of your nose. So basically, the makeup and the glasses came off in one go.

I actually think it was good for our relationship, in retrospect, its like now he knows how much work it takes to look how I do, hehe!


----------



## Manda (Jan 27, 2007)

At first I always had to have my MU on, then after a few months I didn't care. I don't look that different w/out it, just better, eyes pop more, etc.


----------



## Annia (Jan 27, 2007)

lol...

I have no problems with showing my face to any one.


----------



## ivette (Jan 27, 2007)

it all depends on the situation. if its my family thats going to see me w/out mu,

then i don't care. but if someone other than my family saw me w/out mu-

like a former teacher or employer, then i would feel a little insecure.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 27, 2007)

Kenny seen me without makeup right after we first started dating. We've spent a few nights together, and he actually tells me he likes me without makeup better.

I don't feel comfortable in public places without makeup. I just don't feel "okay" if that makes any sense.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 27, 2007)

It doesn't bother me as James has seen me from the start with no mu on. Before we started seeing each other, James worked in the same department as me for a year. He's seen me crazy at the end of a 12 hour shift with no makeup and my hair sticking up all over (one of the lab rooms is very humid).

Well, once we started seeing eachother he'd already seen me at my worse!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 27, 2007)

I feel the same way!


----------



## mintesa (Jan 27, 2007)

when we met the first time i only had mascarra on. then i did eyeliner and mascarra to look cuter for him. he has seen me without any MU after the first overnight. But I didnt think of it at all. He said in the morning that he loves me without any MU and that i looked so pretty. I was thinking "yeah right????" but after moving in together, i found out that he just doesnt like girls with much MU. He doesnt even want lipgloss. but i cant do without that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Jan 27, 2007)

Me and my SO were having a conversation today because I asked him if I could go buy some make-up. He obliged and even paid for it... but he goes "why do u need so much?" and I say "its like clothes, you cant wear the same thing everyday!" and the sweety that he is says "well I still think you look better without it." &lt;3

He also likes me with glasses.


----------



## teeta (Jan 27, 2007)

actually...my first boyfriend almost forbid me for wearing make up...but my boyfriend now doesn't care if i wear it or not...so i haveno problem not wearing it around him...because he actually makes me feel comfortable. =]

-tenisha


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 27, 2007)

Without make-up I feel different about myself. I am more confident with it on. Hubby could care less either way. However, I feel different with no make-up and I thing I am a different person. I feel like I look like a boiled egg. I do. LOL:moa:


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 28, 2007)

For the first few dates, I wanted to wear makeup to hide my acne if nothing else ... but once it became clear we were a "couple" and that he was going to stick around for more than 2 dates, then I didn't care anymore. I figured that if it turned serious and we got married, eventually he'd have to see me without makeup, so why not now? lol .... Though we probably had been dating for a while before I actually went without makeup, just cuz I normally wear it each day. But it wouldn't have bothered me if he had seen me without it.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Jan 28, 2007)

I've spent the night w/my bf, with no mu (which means 1/4 of an eyebrow, ect.) and i hadnt showered/washed my hair/shaved leg/arms in 2 days. He loves me a LOT. He actually thought it was hot b/c he knows when we live together i wont always be perfect and he loves me for my natural beauty.

I also dont wear mu when i dont have to leave the house, so my parents see me like that all the time.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 28, 2007)

I have no problem going barefaced and my hubby then bf has seen me from the very beginning without makeup but he also loves it so much that I am into makeup and like to change my look so at home I try to change my makeup look often,sometime with make up and other days wihtout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 7, 2007)

my hubby n i have been together for 3 years and i just recently started to take my MU off before he goes to bed...lol


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 8, 2007)

AH! I was so shy the first time my boyfriend saw me without make up on! He says I look just as beautiful without make up as I do with it on but he prefers me with_out_ make up! lol There's no way I go out anywhere without make up on!

My boy and I have been together for almost two years and he's seen me countless times without make up.


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 8, 2007)

My boyfriend has seen me more often without makeup than with it I think. I just recently started wearing it all of the time. I used to tan, which made my scars less noticeable. Now I wear MU to try and cover them up.


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no problem about being seen without make-up.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't really remember exactly how I felt about it at first, since it's been almost 3 years since I started seeing my boyfriend. I'm pretty sure that the first time we really hung out [before we were even dating] was at a camping trip with church youth group, and I don't think I wore much makeup during that, if any.

I'm pretty comfortable without makeup around him now. On New Years I slept over at his place, and the next morning I was a wreck... big red zits on my forehead, dark circles under the eyes, and my left eye actually had an infection, so it was all swollen up and red, oozing this stringy crap. LOL, ok I bet no one wanted to hear that.

But my point is, I kept trying to hide my face from him... I was wearing a hoodie and I had the hood up to cover my face as much as I could. But he convinced me that I was still "me" and that he loved me anyway. I still felt like an old hag, but yeah. It wasn't so bad.


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 9, 2007)

well i have lived with my boyfriend for six months now.. and he really has hardly ever seen me without makeup except right before we go to bed and in the morning before i have a chance to get ready... i really hardly ever leave the house without makeup.. even if im just wearing a little powder.. i just think it makes me feel better about myself.. especially if i have a breakout..


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 10, 2007)

I've never been in a relationship, but if I was, I would feel fine having them see me without makeup. If we were going out on a date (what are those? lol) or in public anywhere I would probably wear makeup, but in casual situations I would be fine with having them see me au natural.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 14, 2007)

i love my face with no make-up lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Since I don't wear makeup daily, this is not a problem.


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't wear a lot of makeup, and really only started wearing anything besides powder and concealor a couple years ago. now i can't believe that was all i used to wear because i feel a little weird going out in public without mascara and lipgloss. but most days i just wear powder, mascara and lipgloss - but a couple days out of the week, i skip mascara and wear no eye makeup. i also like brow powder.

i have no problem not wearing makeup though. i go out in public without it frequently. i'm okay with being a bag woman for a day! i go to bed with my boyfriend with emu oil smeared on my face, and he thinks it is disgusting, but we joke about it. he also is one of those guys who doesn't like a lot of makeup and prefers no makeup. though he can't rarely notice when i wear it, so whatever!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 14, 2007)

Like everytime. He encourages me not to wear makeup so..::shrugs::


----------



## katrosier (Feb 14, 2007)

When we first started dating I wore make up , but more for myself than him. He prefers me natural. So now when Im not going out I dont wear make up. My problem is more the hair really! lol


----------



## laura112 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so insecure without make up, when we first started dating and I made him sleep on the couch I slept in make-up even though I was in the other room! just in case.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2007)

the first night we spent together he saw me without and i felt comfortable, despite my disgusting skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> he told me i was beautiful, though!


----------



## msmegz (Feb 25, 2007)

I was really shy about it for the first six months or so, but five years later the poor guy has to see me bare faced and in sweats quite often! :laughing:


----------



## KatJ (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very comfortable barefaced, I always have been. Although I love makeup and find it very beneficial I go out all the time without it. Since my husband and I met at work, he saw me b/f a lot before we even started dating, so I had no problem being b/f around him at all.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 25, 2007)

When around my Bf and some friends its fine.But this one time I went to get my hair cut and I was to lazy to put make up on so I just left and my hair lady was like ther is something different about you .Then all of a sudden she was like OOO MY GOD ur not wearing make up and I was like nope and she said you look like crap without it. I mean I thank her for being real with me but DAM I was kind of hurt. Now I never go out in public with out make up. :scared:


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 1, 2007)

All the time now, but I used to be super insecure about it. In 2005 the night I graduated HS, my BF and I were at my house and I washed my makeup off and told him I wasn't wearing makeup (it was dark in my room and the only light was from a small TV)... he said "I know, I can tell." that kind of made me not want to do it again.

Then I joined the military (I ended up breaking my arm... ouch... and I didn't graduate) and we weren't allowed to wear makeup. I didn't have a problem with it at boot camp, but it would have been a bit nicer if we could wear a little bit in front of the GORGEOUS Drill Instructors.

Now that I'm married, it's more like, have I ever been seen _with_ makeup! I _always_ wear it going places, but not around the house. It takes too long.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont mind people looking at me with no makeup but i think i look like i am sick because of my dark circles, and that is for not sleeping good for taking care of my kids lol


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 1, 2007)

My ex-bf did see me a bunch of times without it. He said I looked better bare faced (but he was just trying to be nice). hehe. I have to admit I get scared at first, but its going to happen sonner or later.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 2, 2007)

i think if u did really look like crap, she wouldnt have to THINK about it for a while be4 she could say u looked like crap... ! i dont believe what she says maybe shes just jealous u looking fine without makeup~!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh yes ... i didnt even started wearing makeup until i got my current bf... i m kinda boylish and i just feel like maybe its time for me to groove up myself but obviously like most guys my bf says he loves me more without makeup. i agree to some extent ... coz when i wear lip gloss i cant kiss comfortably with mascara he cant kiss my eyes... foundation....huh.. i dont feel like letting him hug me coz i m afraid my makeup falls apart.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 5, 2007)

He just saw me without makeup this morning. It's a scary sight, I feel bad for him j/k. I feel a little self conscious, but he always tells me he likes me better without makeup (typical guy).


----------



## lissalove (Mar 5, 2007)

I was very uncomfortable without makeup on around my boyfriend at first. I also didn'teven like to go out in public without it. He has boosted my self-esteem and self confidence a lot. I'll go out in public now without it and it doesn't bother me anymore. =) I think a lot of guys find that self confidence is sexy..atleast that what my bf tells me. =)


----------



## NYchic (Mar 7, 2007)

rarely. i try to look my best if it's a guy i'm dating or am interested in. but my friends, family, coworkers, etc. have all seen me w/o make-up. sometimes you just feel too lazy to put it on.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 7, 2007)

In the early days of our relationship he never saw me without it. Now, he sees me all the time. I know I look better with it on, but he still tells me I look beautiful even when I'm not wearing any! I feel much less self-conscious about it than I used to because he doesn't judge me by how my mu looks that day and he loves me with or without it!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 8, 2007)

for me its the opsite

i never wear make up

and i am scared to wear makeup around my new guy


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 8, 2007)

BEFORE i felt insecured wearing no make up around my bf..but he said that i look beautiful without it. He said i should only wear makeup special occasion so ill always get the " wow" factor from eevryone.hahha so i try to lay off on makeup when i go to school. i need m y face to breathe and catch some fresh air and sun. ..haha but i love makeup . it makes me feel good. its fun to experiment and paly with makeup.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 8, 2007)

my hubby actually asked me out when I wasn't wearing any MU. I was 17 at the time. so I guess I can honestly say that my hubby is used to seeing me without MU than with it on, lol!


----------



## -KT- (Mar 14, 2007)

When I first met my boyfriend 4 1/2 years ago I barely wore makeup then, more like some eyeshadow and mascara. He said most of the time he can't tell a difference between my makeup face and bare faced but he prefers me bareface. Hes actually a really good gauge for if I have too much on or something is the wrong color because he will give me an honest answer.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm comfortable not wearing makeup around guys I'm dating or have dated in the past because although I LOOOOVE makeup realistically, I'm just not going to wear it 24/7 so eventually he'll see my bare face.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 14, 2007)

I just started wearing it last late summer so this doesnt appy to me


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 14, 2007)

my so hasn't seen me without make up yet.. but, we've only been together a little under 2 months. i'm a make up girl and i'm always wearing make up so anyone in my circle is more than likely to see me with it rather than without it.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 21, 2007)

at first i didn't care but now i absolutely have to have mu on everytime he sees me. i feel totally naked and vulnerable if i don't. And, i have no idea when the mu became a necessity. I'm gonna have to reflect on when the change occured...


----------



## MindySue (Mar 21, 2007)

im nervous about this. i look horrible without makeup, i look like a zombie with dark circles and my eyebrows are INVISIBLE. eww. i'll overcome it though.


----------



## Lia (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, plenty of times. I don't wear a lot of makeup , and i don't bother to wear it at home. Since he already came here to lunch on Saturdays several times, he saw me a lot without makeup.


----------



## sra_rocker (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't have a SO but I've always thought on this subject and that is why I use minimal makeup. I don't want a guy to think I always look glamorous and beautiful naturally and then find out I look like a total sicko without makeup. So I just use a little eye makeup now and then.


----------



## La_Mari (May 23, 2008)

BUMP!!

The only change to mine is I don't like going anywhere w/out "flawless" skin. No eye MU is fine to me, I don't love wearing it to be honest, but I look better with it. I think there was another thread like this (I'm sure), cause I know I replied to that one too.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 13, 2008)

For a few months I didn't let my SO see me without makeup. I do now and he likes it, as odd as I thought that was. Once in a while I'll go bare faced but because I always like to put my best face forward and feel good about myself, I always wear makeup.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 13, 2008)

I didnt let my BF see me without makeup for almost a year after we started dating, the main reason was because I used to have pretty bad acne and i felt horrible about my face when I didnt have makeup on covering it up. But now I could really careless he loves me either way, I just wear it to make myself feel better.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 13, 2008)

i have no problem being barefaced. the only reason i actually wear it is for work.


----------



## kcam125 (Jun 14, 2008)

i'm totally comfortable wearing no make up around my boyfriend, he actually prefers that I don't wear any at all!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 15, 2008)

A few months after we were together I let my BF just see me without makeup when he slept over. That first time he saw me after I had just taken all my makeup off, he acted all amazed, and told me how beautiful I was, aw it gave me so much confidence!

Still whenever Im going out in public I like to be wearing my makeup, I feel more pretty and special lol. If Im just home Im usually barefaced but even now, two and a half years later if my BF is coming over to see me at home I like a little eyeliner, clear mascara, and clean nice skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like to take care of myself and he really apreciates that.


----------



## missjade (Jun 25, 2008)

being able to be infront of ur partner without makeup, shows that u know this man loves u as u r............not with any help from makeup.

ive noticed that men definitly seem to find woman without makeup a lot more sexier.....afterall, your being natural and showing ur confidence.now what could b more sexier than that?


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 26, 2008)

holy thread bump!! well, we've been together a year and a half now and he loves me with or without make up. i started going bareface around him after 8 months!! took a while but, he loves me reguardless. i don't buy into that whole '' u look better without make up '' crap.. every man is obliged to say that lol.. i think any and everyone looks better with make up on, sorry. that's the purpose of makeup; to enhance. unless ur doing a bad job on ur make up u should look better with make up on.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, he's seen me without makeup. i'm actually comfortable with myself without makeup, it's just sooo damn FUN to put on so i always do haha.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been with my bf since I was 16, so he's seen me without makeup a lot. I'm sure I wasn't worried about him seeing me without it for the first time though...I'm pretty comfortable with myself without it.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Usually in the beginning of the relationship I get really self concious and wear makeup all the time. Now me and my bf live together so its not a big deal anymore and I can't even think to go to bed with makeup on. I don't think he minds... maybe he does who knows, he hasn't said anything. lol.


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Jul 23, 2008)

One thing we women don't get is that men don't really give a toss about looks if you are in a relationship with them. Most men have the general inability to read into things. He might notice your bare face(and 99% chance he won't care) but remember looks are for initial attraction and beauty can nly take you that far.

At the end of the day personality always and always counts(unless he is a really shallow bastard who wants to show off to his equally dumb friends)


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 23, 2008)

everyday. most makeup I wear on a daily basis is lipgloss...Sometimes, eyeshadow and eyeliner and mascara..but thts its.


----------



## _becca_ (Aug 2, 2008)

at first i wouldnt let my bf see me with none on but now i dont care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 3, 2008)

I always do my errands without any makeup.

I just love doing different looks on me and my girlfriends.

I'm comfortable without it. I don't need it. I just love it.


----------



## underthegaze (Dec 28, 2008)

My bf makes me feel beautiful with or without make up and I think every worthy bf should! I sleep over, I have bad hair days, sick days, etc. None of it matters when you know that you are accepted for being you because beauty will not last forever in the end it will be your bond that will keep you together when youth is gone without a trace.

.


----------



## ecko.cat (Dec 29, 2008)

Now, this is when I first met my husband, so it was 18 years ago and I was much more insecure than I am now. I was paranoid about him seeing me without makeup, but then he sat with me through a bout of food poisoning. I figured, he's seen me at my worst, what difference does it make if he sees me with or without makeup now?

This is only my opinion, but it seems like if a woman can't be barefaced and natural around the man she loves, how solid is the relationship, really? If he doesn't think the real you is pretty, then you shouldn't be with him anyway.


----------



## lolaB (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't wear any makeup when we first started dating because I didn't want him to get used to seeing me one way and then be like, omg who are you!?


----------



## blokerka (Jan 1, 2009)

it is no problem for my boy friend to see or not see my make up. I usually wear "little" makeup so the difference is not so big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurreenn (Jan 28, 2009)

i've always felt very insecure about not wearing makeup. i was sure everyone would think i was hideous! (especially my boyfriend, whose opinion i cared about a lot). however he made me feel comfortable not wearing makeup and now since my work doesn't allow me to wear makeup i've become very comfortable with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fragranza (Mar 29, 2009)

well we are married couple for about 7 months, but we are together for 12 years and it happens oftem when im without any make up-he doesn't mindOne morning when i was getting ready to work he said in a very sweet way-omg why you are doing that???(=make up)


----------



## Andi (Mar 29, 2009)

agreed. My fiancÃ© always tells me I donÂ´t really need makeup (ok I donÂ´t believe that lol) but I do look better with it. And he says he can tell that IÂ´m a lot more confident when I wear it


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 30, 2009)

I wouldn't work 8 hours without makeup, but every Friday I go in to work to pick up my paycheck and cash it. Friends have seen me without makeup.

Matter of fact, I RARELY wear makeup on my days off.


----------

